# stihl leaf blower hand held



## jeeper (Oct 21, 2006)

i have a stihl leaf blower that will start and run lousy for a few mins and then quit. I loosened tha gas cap and it runs fine now. I have checked the air filter it seems clean, but it still only runs with the cap loose. the cap does not appear to be vented


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like you need a new gas cap. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wondering,did you get a new cap,is it still running good.I,m working on the same type blower now.

Jerry


----------



## jeeper (Oct 21, 2006)

Jerry:
I did not get a new cap and it still runs good with it loose. I spoke to the dealer and was advised there is a vent on top of the tank that could be the problem. When I get time I will take the tank off and check it. I could just drill a hole in the cap and make it a vented cap . Also when I prime it with the bulb and the cap tight it is hard to prime. So there probably is something wrong with the vent.
Ray


----------



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeeper: I do not know what model your blower is but mine is a BG55. I had or still have the same issue. After doing ALOT of homework about this problem, I came up with my own theory. This thing was not made properly in terms of this. Let me explain.

1. If I was informed correctly, the gas tank should never hold in pressure. It should be vented out! The mechanic at the dealer I bought it from said that it vents by letting air in not out. I then asked if it needed that pressure to act as a sort of (Fuel Pump to get gas to the Carb.) He say's no. Then I asked, why would such a system be made to suck air in and not out? He did not know why. All he knew was that is the way it is. Holy smokes, my first thoughts were that this is one Hell of a poor safety factor. Anyone in their right mind knows that gasoline fumes under pressure is nothing but a bomb! And if this is not enough, adds by making a comment by saying that even more pressure is built up if you leave it setting in the sun on a hot summers day. Wow I thought!

2. I tried what you are thinking of, venting the cap. Don't do it! When I did that, it still vented raw fuel out even though the fuel level was down a considerable amount. I ended up plugging the hole and just cracking the cap when it is in storage.

Good luck in finding a different solution. I am at wits end on this topic!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Fuel tanks are vented in. Most have a "duck bill" valve in the cap that allows air in and keeps gas from spilling out. You have to allow air in else there would be a vacuum in the tank which would prevent the carb from pulling the fuel. It doesn't vent out since if air came out, so would the gas.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I came across that once with the same issue. After loosening the cap I realized it was creating a vaccum and shutting down the engine. Never bothered messing with it, caps are cheap enough. Now I don't have a problem at all. Everyone is right, if you vent the cap yourself, your gonna dump gas everywheres, not a good idea if it's running, might get really hot in a hurry.


----------



## jeeper (Oct 21, 2006)

it is a bg55 and has a vent on top of the tank(hard to get at) I have tried loosening the cap and agree it is a dangerous idea. The dealer is of little help. since the cap is not vented I am going to get at that vent when time allows to see if that is the problem. (what else could it be). Thank you all for the help I will keep you informed when I find the solution.
Ray


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The Vent is Part# 4203-350-5801 the associated Grommet is 4223-353-9201. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jeeper (Oct 21, 2006)

sorry for such a slow response, i forgot. geogrubb got the vent and grommet, that was the problem works good now. i will try not to take 1.5 years to respond from now on. Just so happy it finally works properly I got carried away with it.


----------

